# Allucinante



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

*Francia sotto choc per l'episodio avvenuto in un paesino della Piccardia*

*Stuprata da 5 donne per punizione*

*Aveva «soffiato» il fidanzato di una di loro, violenze e saccheggio  davanti agli occhi del figlio di 2 anni*

  Francia sotto choc per l'episodio avvenuto in un paesino della Piccardia
 Stuprata da 5 donne per punizione
 Aveva «soffiato» il fidanzato di una di loro, violenze e saccheggio  davanti agli occhi del figlio di 2 anni
 MILANO - Un caso stile «Arancia meccanica» scuote la Francia. Cinque ragazze, quattro delle quali minorenni, sono state incriminate per lo stupro di una donna di 29 anni nella regione della Piccardia, commesso nel corso di una spedizione punitiva per una rivalità amorosa. E’ quanto si è appreso da fonti giudiziarie francesi. 
*LA RICOSTRUZIONE - *La più anziana del gruppetto, 27 anni, rimproverava alla vittima di averle soffiato il fidanzato. E’ stata messa in detenzione provvisoria, insieme con una ragazza di 16 anni. Le altre tre - dai 14 ai 17 anni - sono state messe sotto controllo giudiziario, due in un centro educativo. Sono accusate di aver seviziato la loro vittima per molte ore, nella notte tra il 19 e il 20 agosto, nella città di Saint-Quentin. La donna di 29 anni ha successivamente subito una violenza sessuale con un oggetto. 

*DAVANTI AL FIGLIOLETTO - *Il suo appartamento è stato sottoposto a un "autentico saccheggio", secondo una fonte giudiziaria. Il figlio della vittima, due anni, si trovava all’interno dell’appartamento al momento dei fatti. Le cinque ragazze incriminate devono rispondere di stupro di gruppo, furto e violenze aggravate. _(Fonte: Apcom)_


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Fuori di testa.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Immagino il trauma subito dal bambino....:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

4 minorenni eh??
marce dentro fin da giovanissime


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (31 Agosto 2010)

ma che hanno in testa certe persone? che tristezza 'sta notizia


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ma che hanno in testa certe persone? che tristezza 'sta notizia


il vuoto pneumatico assoluto. Oltre alla tristezza ...una rabbia!!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il vuoto pneumatico assoluto. Oltre alla tristezza ...una rabbia!!


 si certo. però stranamente la mia prima reazione è stata di tristezza.


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

A me viene paura per la violenza che anima i giovani :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

E' orrore.
Ma queste non sono a posto di testa.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' orrore.
> Ma queste non sono a posto di testa.


 mi sa che c'è sempre più gente in giro che non è a posto di testa.... :unhappy:


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

che paura.
che sgomento!
5 donne. di cui 2 nemmeno adolescenti.


ignoranza?

sottovisviluppo culturale?

risultato di violenze subite a loro volta?




ma perchè, quello che è successo tra quelle due donne ( medici  o infermiere poco me ne frega ) che si sono menate durante il parto
fa paura di meno?

guardate che ce ne vuole a essere violenti in una situazione di tale delicatezza.

io mi auguro che vengano irradiate dall'intero sistema del pianeta...ma figurati...saranno reitegrate a pieni voti...con tanto di pc che è già scomparso dall'ospedale.


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io *mi auguro che vengano irradiate* dall'intero sistema del pianeta...ma figurati...saranno reitegrate a pieni voti...con tanto di pc che è già scomparso dall'ospedale.


 
segnalata per l'errore :mrgreen::mrgreen:
ah micia..credo di amarti


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *che paura.
> che sgomento!
> 5 donne. di cui 2 nemmeno adolescenti.*
> 
> ...


già, che sgomento.
A me la violenza da parte delle donne così crudele e programmata fa orrore, più che quella maschile. Chissà perchè


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> segnalata per l'errore :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ah micia..credo di amarti



..eh,,bella mia brugo...qui se non ci si ama so' cazzi ...c'è troppa bruttezza in giro....

forse è stato sempre cosi e non ce ne eravamo accorte perchè eravamo troppo giovani..o forse perchè non avendo subito la guerra non siamo "abituati" ( terribile solo a pensarlo) a certe cose cosi raccapriccianti...

io penso a quella cretaura che ha assistito a tutto quello...di due anni...ancora col pannolone....
povera creatura..

ti viene voglia solo di prendertela con qualcuno lassu' che non ci vede mai un cazzo.

scusate...ma ...quando penso a quello che subiscono i bimbi..a me parte solo la bestemmia....sono sincera, non è da giustificare ma ..è cosi...


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> già, che sgomento.
> A me la violenza da parte delle donne così crudele e programmata fa orrore, più che quella maschile. Chissà perchè


eh si...la pensavo anche io questa cosa...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ..eh,,bella mia brugo...qui se non ci si ama so' cazzi ...c'è troppa bruttezza in giro....
> 
> forse è stato sempre cosi e non ce ne eravamo accorte perchè eravamo troppo giovani..o forse perchè non avendo subito la guerra non siamo "abituati" ( terribile solo a pensarlo) a certe cose cosi raccapriccianti...
> 
> ...


Bona e' in vacanza da una vita...


----------

